# Cannot run Call of Duty (OpenGL)



## Plink (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok so my problem is that I installed Call Of Duty and whenever I try to open it and play it I get a message saying "Cannot open OpenGL. Make sure you have your manufacturer's latest graphics drivers ". The thing is that I do. I have a XFX Geforce 6800 XT. My driver version is 93.71.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

take a look here might help you out 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF, Plink.

If the link pharoah has provided and info contained within do not help, run through the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature. Follow pharoah's link first though.


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Does the graphics card have 3D acceleration? OpenGL is 3D rendering and needs certain grpahics cards to work.

So, yes you may well have to get a new card.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

@simcalnet

I've moved your hijack post to it's own thread "problems with ghost recon". Don't hijack others' threads.


----------



## Besart77 (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2.html download here the DISPLAY DRIVER and when you installing it by RESOLUTION check 640 by 480 pixel.


----------

